# I'm On A Boat Acappella



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw this for the first time today, and it is surprisingly really good.

[video=youtube;KxdskI3uV3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxdskI3uV3A[/video]


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh. 

The original is too good and I can't appreciate this because of how much better the original is.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

On a blimp <3

But, I'm a fan hearing songs sung/played differently


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

The original was great, sure. But getting this many people together and actually rehearsing something like that, figuring out the parts and everything, and performing it pretty well impresses me.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 13, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I saw this for the first time today, and it is surprisingly really good.
> 
> [video=youtube;KxdskI3uV3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxdskI3uV3A[/video]


 
I used to know the original song word for word >.> that and "like a boss"


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> I used to know the original song word for word >.> that and "like a boss"



:3 I wonder if Andy has done any new videos. I haven't checked, but I figure if he's made one worth hearing I would have heard it by now.

I love the boat song but my favorite is still "I Threw It On the Ground" XDXD


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 13, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> :3 I wonder if Andy has done any new videos. I haven't checked, but I figure if he's made one worth hearing I would have heard it by now.
> 
> I love the boat song but my favorite is still "I Threw It On the Ground" XDXD



Andy Samberg has done a few more id have to look for em

off the top of my head: 
Cool guys dont look at explosions
Mother lover
Jizz in My pants
there was another one about having a good day, cant remember the name though
..thats all i can think off


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh... I couldn't watch that... the main guy's voice and the acoustics of the room didn't work for me.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 13, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh... I couldn't watch that... the main guy's voice and the acoustics of the room didn't work for me.


 
I have to agree here


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I saw this for the first time today, and it is surprisingly really good.
> 
> [video=youtube;KxdskI3uV3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxdskI3uV3A[/video]


Woah!!!!! That was wicked awesome!!!!! xD


----------

